# New Nascar COT's pic at Walthers



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Walthers has the pics of the 2008 COT's on their site.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Cool Stuff.

This is not quite all of them:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Maybe it's just the pic, but the splitter on the Roush Fords look like they've been cut back. 

I already have the Earnhardt cars and a twin-pack of the Evernham cars on back order for the TM. The Evernham pack are the 9 and 19. She's a huge Sadler fan and was very bummed yesterday after ourtrip to Dover.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

rudykizuty said:


> Maybe it's just the pic, but the splitter on the Roush Fords look like they've been cut back.
> r.




Roush boys will cheat anywere..lol:wave:

Coach!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK Now why not just make ONE body and black out / paint the side windows and grilles / headlights as necessary?

Looks like the Fords and Toyotas are cheated up compared to the Chevys.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Not too bad. They actually look better than I had anticipated. The wings don't look they will be long for this world once the car hits the track. I wonder if they could make the wings out of a tough silicone like SuperTires uses?


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

The body looks okay...the wings, just not my thing...wish they would offer different wheels...paint looks pretty good. I'll buy a few.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The splitter reminds me a lot of the older Tyco Luminas and Pontiacs which had the airdam. I always loved the Tyco cars with the airdam and felt they looked as good as any stock car. If these look as nice as those, it will be great.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Joe,

Agreed that the Full Air Dam Tyco's were/are the best Stockers ever made.
The Miller #27 is my all time Favorite.
All the Days of Thunder cars with the air dams look good.

I do not think the LL can look as good with molded in glass. The detail is lost compared to separate glass.

Just My opinion, your mileage may vary 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*cars*

who is selling these cars?


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Grandcheapskate said:


> The splitter reminds me a lot of the older Tyco Luminas and Pontiacs which had the airdam. I always loved the Tyco cars with the airdam and felt they looked as good as any stock car.


I couldn't agree more...


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

fordcowboy said:


> who is selling these cars?


You can get them direct from Walthers, or order them through their list of local retailers on www.walthers.com. The cars are on back order at the moment.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

> who is selling these cars?


We will stock them when they become available.

Best regards,
Brian


----------

